

TheVane: Women's fashion recommendations based on the weather - cryptoz
http://thevane.com/

======
danbolt
This is really cool! Or, weather information is something we typically decode
to fit our lives, so its neat to see ideas that convey suggestions based off
such data.

If I were a lady, I'd totally use this.

